# ISO steak Tampico



## giggler (Jul 1, 2012)

This a steak, usually kinda tough..

served with a Sauce on top of tomato and chilis a la Mexicana..

I googled this but really can't find a TNT recipe..

Help, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2012)

there's a mexican restaurant near my house that makes steak tampico. they simply grill a seasoned boneless ny strip steak, put it in the middle of an oval plate with a couple of rolled tortillas stuffed with melted queso blanco on one side, mexican rice on the other. 
 then, the steak and tortillas (enchiladas? i'm not sure what you call a simple , rolled tortilla stuffed with cheese) are topped with a warm salsa picante.

it looks pretty easy to make, and it's delicious. i order it every time i go there.

hth.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

*Steak Tampico Recipe Links*

Buonasera,

I have never made this recipe before, however, I found a few recipes which look wonderful on:

1. www.texasmonthly.com ( magazine on line )

2. www.mexicanrecipes.com ( In English )

3. www.recipelink.com 

4. www.kitchenrecipes.com 

Would love to hear the results.

Happy 4th, 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure how authentic it is, but this sounds pretty good: Tampiqueña Steak (Carne Asada a la Tampiqueña)

I've never seen this before. Now I'll have to try it


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

Buonasera Got Garlic,

I have not had much time to study the websites listed, except that I was looking for the Tampico Steak to assist our colleague member.

However, normally when looking for ethnic recipes, I do a search in Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, German or French; to obtain a different take on the recipes and the ingredients before selecting a recipe I am going to recommend. 

Just thought to pitch in ... It general recipe on Texas Monthly looks quite interesting. The La Tamiqueña sounds interesting too ... 

Let us know how it turns out please.

Ciao, Happy 4th,
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Got Garlic,
> 
> I have not had much time to study the websites listed, except that I was looking for the Tampico Steak to assist our colleague member.
> 
> ...



I actually did pretty much the same thing - I looked at several results before I chose one that sounded authentic to me. I am pretty familiar with Mexican flavors and techniques, so that helped me to decide.

We're on our way out of town for a couple of weeks, but I'll put it on my list of things to try when we get back.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

Got Garlic,

Do you speak Spanish ? 

Cool ... Yes, I adore Mexican cuisine ... We go out once or twice a month for it ... Authentic ingredients are a bit scant here ... We do however, have an old friend, Ventura, who had immigrated to San Antonio from Mexico years and years ago, and then he relocated over to Madrid during the 60´s as he was an Air Force Engineer at The UME Base In Madrid ... He opened the 1st Mexican Restaurant in The E.U. back then ... His takes on Mexican and Tex Mex are fabulous.

I took a culinary course in 2009 in Acalpulco with a Chef named Susanna Palazuleos, and you can see my photos in my Album on Mexican of the dishes ...

Have a lovely 4th.
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2012)

I understand Spanish  Why?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

porque yo soy mejor de mejor...


lol, sorry. couldn't help it.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Not sure how authentic it is, but this sounds pretty good: Tampiqueña Steak (Carne Asada a la Tampiqueña)
> 
> I've never seen this before. Now I'll have to try it


 
Authentic or not, it looks darn good! BTW, to me "authentic" is kinda sorta like "wild hog", just depends on which side of the fence its on!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Got Garlic, Buonasera, 

I believe that culturally, the ability to speak more than 1 language, is amazingly fulfilling and is a door opener to a whole new world of friends and business negotiations. 

Have a great 4th. 

Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2012)

That's nice  Not sure how it's relevant to the topic, though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> porque yo soy mejor de mejor...
> 
> lol, sorry. couldn't help it.


----------

